# 220v SVS units



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

for the benefit of our home theater shack users in the 220v world ...

Ed, any news on the 220v CE status of the ported plus, NSD, and PB13's?

2 months ago, Erik K told me to follow up in 1.5 mos.

any progress?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Mike:

All aforementioned models have passed CE certification and are being prepped for overseas delivery to our dealers. :^)


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

oh, that's gonna cost me. :spend:

thanks Ed!

will all the cylinders be available in 220v also? or just the 20-39 plus and PC ultra? PCi?


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

As far as I have heard from the SVS European distributor, all the SVS cylinders will be available in 220v late December.

It's an understatement to say that MANY people (including me) are waiting for them to arrive as fast as SVS can ship them ....... raying:


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

as jerome mentioned, Yes the UK distributer is getting CE certified PCU / PB13 / PC+ 20-29 / PCi. Other box variants they already have are equipped with 220-240v power supply [SB12+ / PB12+ etc..] 



mike c said:


> will all the cylinders be available in 220v also? or just the 20-39 plus and PC ultra? PCi?


----------

